# Ankle Biters



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

Shot these in Temple at their Spring Series Final.
































































Griz


----------



## Prof. Salt (May 6, 2014)

Nice! I end up having to shoot lots of shots and then go back through later to get good ones of those RC cars. They really move and don't make it easy for us.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

They look pretty good to me Griz. Good color and sharp. Nice work.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great pics!


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Boy, they are really sharp, Very nice !!


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Lens Align is your friend*

If you have a camera with microadjustment on the lens get Lens Align and Focus Tune its your friend. I tuned up all my lenses with it and they are preforming great now. Yea there are a lot of misses. I usually shoot in bursts of 4 shots. I've found that the 2nd shot is sharper than the first most of the time. Don't get carried away however if you are shooting RAW you don't have an infinite number in a burst. If you don't manage the buffer you'll end up with a camera that won't shoot until its all drained. Something awesome will always happen when you do this. Griz's Law  I'm heading out as soon as F1 qualifying is over to Hutto for the Nationals. All the best drivers and all the cars are really detailed at these big races. Lots of color. And they put astro turf in the non racing parts of the track so photos are really going to have a nice contrast this time.

Griz


----------

